# 42 inch mower deck



## bwheppner (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi there,
I recently purchased an older craftsman Lt 4000 with a 42" mower deck. I am not sure of how to hook it up to the clutch lever. I don't know if I'm missing some parts. If someone can send me a installation diagram or video it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bw, welcome to the forum.

See attached U-Tube video for deck installation on a similar mower.





You may have a PTO clutch cable setup (rather than an electric clutch) on your LT 4000. This video may be helpful:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

__





Craftsman lt 4000 Manuals | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------

